# HDMI 2.0 officially announced



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Announcing HDMI 2.0 officially. Arriving just in time for the wide rollout of a new generation of Ultra HDTVs, it adds a few key capabilities to the connection standard. With a bandwidth capacity of up to 18Gbps, it has enough room to carry 3,840 x 2,160 resolution video at up to 60fps. It also has support for up to 32 audio channels, "dynamic auto lipsync" and additional CEC extensions. The connector itself is unchanged, which is good for backwards compatibility.

FULL STORY: http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/04/hdmi-2-0-official-4k-60fps-32-channel-audio/
MORE INFO: http://www.hdmi.org/press/press_release.aspx?prid=133


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is very interesting news. So, for those who get UHD (4K) TV, since hdmi 2.0 is backward compatible, then folks only need to get firmware update when it is available?


----------

